# Die Beklagte rechnet mit diesem Schaden (IT/EN)



## Kraus

Hi everybody!

I'm in a trouble with a sentence from a legal text.

Here's the context:

"2009 brannte es im Betrieb der Beklagten. Ursache des Brandes war ein fehlender Hitzeschild an einem der von der Klägerin gelieferten Schemlzöfen.

Der Brand verursachte einen Sachschaden von zumindest EUR xxx. Ausserdem unterbrach der Brand den Betrieb der Beklagtenb für elf Tage. Dadurch entstand der Beklagten ein Schaden aus Betriebsunterbrechung von zumindest EUR yyy. 

Die Klägerin haftet für den der Beklagten entstandenen Schaden. *Die Beklagte rechnet mit diesem Schaden gegen eine allenfalls zu Recht bestehende Klagsforderung*."

Could someone please help me? Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## brian

Well, since no one has replied yet, I'll take a stab...

I think the point here is that the defendant wants to claim money not only for the fire damage, but also for the 11 days of work interruption caused by the fire. The last two sentences, then, are something like:

_The plaintiff is liable for the damage incurred by the defendant. *Along with this damage, the defendant is suing for at most ...*_

...then something about rightful something or other.  I think it means the defendant is also claiming rightful compensation for the workloss caused by the fire, at most 11 days' worth.

But wait for more help!


----------



## berndf

I think this is an Austrian text. German and Austrian legalese are sufficiently different to render the sentence incomprehensible for a German. I could guess the meaning but we should wait for someone who knows Austrian legalese.

My guess is:
_The defendant offsets this damage against what is, possibly rightfully, sued for [by the plaintiff]._
But this is little more than a guess.


----------



## Derselbe

My try (quite close to Bernd):

_The plaintiff is liable for the damage incurred by the defendant. This damage the defendant offsets against any possibly valid claim of the plaintiff.

_That is to saythat it doesn't matter whether the plaintiffs alleged claim is righfull or not, because in any event the claim is to be dismissed since the defendant offset a conterclaim. 
(Before a German court this outcome would not be possible. I don't know about Austria, though.)


----------



## brian

Ah, so it's saying that the two claims cancel each other out?

I don't think we can say "to offset against" in English, but I'm not even going to try to come up with anything more elegant.


----------



## berndf

Derselbe said:


> That is to saythat it doesn't matter whether the plaintiffs alleged claim is righfull or not, because in any event the claim is to be dismissed since the defendant offset a conterclaim.


I agree, but the original contains "allenfalls zu Recht bestehende" and I didn't want to sweep it under the carpet. 


Derselbe said:


> (Before a German court this outcome would not be possible. I don't know about Austria, though.)


The sentence is very strange, indeed.


----------



## berndf

brian said:


> I don't think we can say "to offset against" in English...


Yes, the technical term I was thinking of is "set-off", not "offset". My mistake. A more common expression would be "is netted against".

EDIT: Apparently, offset is correct, too; see Abba's post below.


----------



## ABBA Stanza

brian said:


> Ah, so it's saying that the two claims cancel each other out?


It's probably unlikely that the claim and counter-claim would cancel each other out exactly. The defendant probably just wants to offset the total cost of his losses against the demands of the prosecution (by the way, "to offset against" works fine in BE). Unfortunately, we don't know from the context what the original claim was. The most typical scenario would probably be non-payment of the delivered goods. What we do know, however, is that one of the delivered ovens caused a fire that interrupted production for 11 days, and that this is what the defendant is trying to raise as a counter-claim. Like Derselbe, I'm surprised that this is even legally possible. I would have expected him to have to separately sue for his losses due to the fire. 

Cheers,
Abba


----------



## Derselbe

ABBA Stanza said:


> I would have expected him to have to separately sue for his losses due to the fire.



Generally speaking, it's fine to offset (set-off) own losses/couterclaims against a claim. What's not possible is that the court says it doesn't have to decide anymore because the claim must be dismissed in any event. They have to decide why.


----------



## berndf

Derselbe said:


> What's not possible is that the court says it doesn't have to decide anymore because the claim must be dismissed in any event. They have to decide why.


I am a bit confused that you raise this issue. The original sentence didn't mention anything the court does or doesn't nor can I find any mentioning of the court's ruling (dismissing the case or not) in any other post in this thread. What are you referring to?


----------



## Derselbe

berndf said:


> I am a bit confused that you raise this issue. The original sentence didn't mention anything the court does or doesn't nor can I find any mentioning of the court's ruling in any other post in this thread. What are you referring to?



Ich habe "allenfalls zu Recht bestehend" so aufgefasst, dass das Gericht sich mit der Frage, ob die Forderung zu Recht besteht, nicht mehr beschäftigt, weil sie sagen, es sei ja eh egal. Vielleicht habe ich das aber auch falsch interpretiert. Wie du selbst gesagt hast, es scheint kein bundesdeutsches Gericht gewesen zu sein.


----------



## berndf

Derselbe said:


> Ich habe "allenfalls zu Recht bestehend" so aufgefasst, dass das Gericht sich mit der Frage, ob die Forderung zu Recht besteht, nicht mehr beschäftigt, weil sie sagen, es sei ja eh egal. Vielleicht habe ich das aber auch falsch interpretiert. Wie du selbst gesagt hast, es scheint kein bundesdeutsches Gericht gewesen zu sein.


Ah ok, jetzt verstehe ich, was Du meintest.

Ich fasse das "allenfalls" so auf, dass an dieser Stelle die Frage der Rechmäßigkeit der Klageforderung (noch) offen gelassen wurde.


----------



## sokol

I do not know Austrian legalese and I'd rather hold back for this reason - but it seems that this sentence offers grave difficulties while I think the meaning is quite more or less clear.

(And yes, I also think it is an Austrian text.)

Here's the original sentence again:
_Die Klägerin haftet für den der Beklagten entstandenen Schaden. *Die Beklagte rechnet mit diesem Schaden gegen eine allenfalls zu Recht bestehende Klagsforderung.*_
What is so weird about this sentence is that obviously Klägerin = plaintiff is the person delivering the device which caused the fire, while Beklagte = defendant is the person suffering damage: usually it would be the other way round. 
(So obviously for some reason roles are more or less reversed in this case.)

As far as I can tell it means that the plaintiff sued the defendant *for not ordering a Hitzeschild* after the fire broke out - before the defendant could file a charge (this sometimes is done for legal reasons, don't bother me with details because I couldn't possibly give them ): I think we need to suppose that this is the broader context even though not mentioned by Kraus (- can you confirm, Kraus?), else the whole story wouldn't make much sense to me either.

In this case the meaning should be that:
- the plaintiff still is responsible for the damage done, and will have to pay for it (reason being: the plaintiff is a professional and should insist that a "Hitzeschild" needs to be installed, no matter what the customer demands);
- the defendant was aware of the possibility of damage being done ("rechnet mit diesem Schaden"); nevertheless it is not for this court to decide whether the plaintiff was right in sueing (the defender for ordering the item without a "Hitzeschild" - this is irrelevant legally).

So I don't see the interpretation that this damage sets off the defender against all claims by the plaintiff, but rather it should or could mean that the plaintiff has to pay because it is the plaintiff's responsibility to install secure devices - and all calls of the plaintiff of laying blame on the defender are most irrelevant as the so-called "Sorgfaltspflicht" (sorry, don't know what that's in English ) overrules all this.

("Allenfalls" usually means that the question concerned is not relevant for the lawsuit at hand but could be decided in a new lawsuit; in this case however I think it means that this other question just is not relevant legally.)


However, I've read much more into this text as was given by way of context above; so you should be aware, Kraus, that _*this is only a (probably very poor) attempt at solving this riddle. *_


----------



## Derselbe

sokol said:


> So I don't see the interpretation that this damage sets off the defender against all claims by the plaintiff,


 
Die Frage ist: Was bedeutet "gegen eine Forderung rechnen."
In der bundesdeutschen Juristensprache gibt es den Ausdruck "gegen eine Forderung *auf*rechnen.", was mit _to set off_ bzw. _to offset_ übersetzt wird.

Sinn dahinter ist, dass du dich (nicht nur) im Prozess gegen Forderungen eines anderen verteidigen kannst. Bsp.:
Du hast etwas auf Rechnung gekauft und noch nicht bezahlt. Deshalb wirst du von Verkäufer auf Zahlung verklagt. Gleichzeitig hast du aber selbst einen Anspruch gegen Verkäufer, weil dieser mal dein Auto angefahren hat. Dann wäre es unsinnig wenn du den Kaufpreis zahlen müsstest und er dir dann die Geldscheine gleich wieder zurückgeben muss, weil du ja noch Schadensersatz bekommst. In diesem Fall kannst du die Aufrechnung erklären, d.h. das *beide* Forderung bis zu dem Betrag zu dem sie sich decken *erlöschen*. Ein unsinniges Hin- und Herschieben von Geldscheinen wird dann überflüssig.
Die Frage ist, ob das mit dem Ausdruck "gegen eine Forderung rechnen." gemeint ist. Wenn dem so ist, dann ist _to set off_ die richtige Übersetzung.

Für unser Urteil hätte das folgende Konsequenzen:
Der Kläger macht hier irgendeinen Anspruch geltend. Genaueres steht da nicht, es muss auch garnichts mit dem Schmelzofen zu tun haben. Vielleicht macht er auch einen Anspruch wegen eines Autounfalls geltend; man kann es aus den drei Zeilen nicht wissen. Der Beklagte erklärt daraufhin, dass er ja selbst noch einen Anspruch gegen den Kläger habe und zwar wegen der Schmelzofensache. Mit diesem Anspruch rechnet er gegen die Klageforderung auf. Dadurch erlöschen beide Anspruche und die Klage wird abgewiesen.

Zweifel ergeben sich insofern mE nur, weil die bei uns gebräuchliche Vorsilbe *auf* bei aufrechnen fehlt. Wir müssten also rausfinden, ob man in Österreich diesen Vorgang eben so bezeichnet.



> but rather it should or could mean that the plaintiff has to pay


Das Ergebnis eines Prozesses kann eigentlich (zumindest in Deutschland) nicht sein, dass der Kläger etwas zahlen muss. Die Klage hat Erfolg oder nicht, aber kehrt sich nicht ins Gegenteil. Wenn der Kläger den Anspruch nicht hat oder gar selbst etwas zahlen müsste, wird die Klage schlicht abgewiesen. Der Beklagte kann nur einen vollstreckbareren Titel erlangen, wenn er Widerklage erhebt. Dann ist er aber nicht mehr Beklagter, sondern Widerkläger, wovon hier aber nichts steht.

(Das alles unter der Voraussetzung, dass die hier entscheidende Rechtsordnung zumindest ähnlich funktioniert wie die deutsche. Es kann natürlich auch alles völlig anders sein, wenn ein sehr unterschiedliches Recht gilt)


----------



## sokol

Derselbe said:


> Die Frage ist: Was bedeutet "gegen eine Forderung rechnen."
> In der bundesdeutschen Juristensprache gibt es den Ausdruck "gegen eine Forderung *auf*rechnen.", was mit _to set off_ bzw. _to offset_ übersetzt wird.


Ich kenne dieses Prinzip nicht (hätte eigentlich von Haus aus angenommen, dass derartiges Aufrechnen gerade in der Jurisprudenz in solchen Fällen*) nicht anzuwenden sei), was aber nicht viel heisst: Juristensprache ist definitiv nicht meine starke Seite. 

*) Denn in einem Fall wie diesen könnte man ja lediglich eine Leistung von Schadenersatz gegen einen "Klagsanspruch" aufrechnen, und eine Ersatzleistung kann meinem Rechtsempfinden nach nicht gegen ein Recht auf Klage aufgerechnet werden - aufrechnen kann man nur Geld/Schadenersatz gegen Geld/Schadenersatz, nicht aber "Recht" gegen "Geld".
Im von dir zitierten Fall mit Schadenersatz am Auto wäre eine Aufrechnung aus meiner Sicht problemlos, sofern die Schuld am Schaden nicht strittig ist. Im vorliegenden Fall heisst es aber "eine _*allenfalls*_ zu Recht bestehende Klagsforderung", das heisst, der Urteilsspruch trifft _*keine Aussage *_darüber, ob diese zu Recht besteht - was für mich der entscheidende Punkt ist.
Das ist aber klarerweise nur meine bescheidene Meinung als Nicht-Jurist. 



> Das Ergebnis eines Prozesses kann eigentlich (zumindest in Deutschland) nicht sein, dass der Kläger etwas zahlen muss.


Das stimmt natürlich.
Nur wissen wir ja nicht, worauf die Klage lautet: vielleicht klagt der Ankläger ja auf _Nicht-Leistung _von Schadenersatz (falls das so geht).

Die österreichische und die deutsche Rechtsordnung sind sicherlich nicht "grundverschieden", immerhin basieren beide auf ähnlichen Rechtsgrundlagen (auf dem römischen Recht), ausserdem hat auch die EU einen nivellierenden Einfluss auf das Recht der Mitgliedsländer.
Offensichtlich gibt es aber doch einige charakteristische Unterschiede - das heisst, wenn es sich in der Tat um einen österreichischen Urteilsspruch handelt: noch haben wir das ja von Kraus noch gar nicht bestätigt bekommen.


----------



## berndf

sokol said:


> ..."Klagsanspruch" ...[d.h.] ... ein Recht auf Klage


In dem Satz stand "Klagsforderung", nicht "Klagsanspruch".

"Klagsforderung" ist das, was der Klagende einfordert, d.h. was er hofft durch das Verfahren zugesprochen zu bekommen.

In diesem Fall geht es offenbar um eine bestimmte Menge Geldes, etwa um die Begleichung einer Rechnung.


----------



## sokol

Ach ja; da sieht man wieder, dass ich mit juristischer Terminologie nicht wirklich vertraut bin - natürlich heisst's "Klagsforderung" im ursprünglichen Text. (Und da mir der Unterschied zwischen diesem Wort und "Klagsanspruch" nicht wirklich klar war, ist's wohl besser, wenn ich mich in die Deutung dieses kryptischen Satzes besser nicht mehr einmische - das vergrössert bestenfalls die allgemeine Verwirrung. )


----------



## berndf

Bei einem Klagsanspruch handelt es sich um ein Konzept aus dem öffentlichen Recht (nur oder vor allem? Ich habe auch nur Schmalspurjura im Studium gemacht). Es handelt sich darum, ob eine Partei ein Klagerecht (so sagt man in DE) zusteht, d.h. ob sie berechtigt ist zu klagen. Im Privatrecht ist das meist kein Problem; klagen kann wer betroffen ist. Im öffentlichen Recht ist das aber nicht offensichtlich: z.B. können Umweltverbände gegen Bauvorhaben klagen oder nicht? Um solche Fragen geht es hierbei normalerweise.

Bei einer Klagsforderung (ich glaube in DE sagt man Klageforderung) handelt es sich um das, was der Kläger mit der Klage fordert. *Fordern *kann man zunächst was man will. Ob auch ein *Anspruch *besteht, entscheidet das Gericht:
- Wenn die Forderung offensichtlich unbegründet ist, indem es die Klage nicht annimmt (das hat aber nichts mit Klagsanspruch zu tun; bei Klagsanspruch handelt es die formale Klageberechtigung, bei einer Klageabweisung wegen Unbegründetheit geht es um eine Entscheidung in der Sache).
- Wenn die Klage begründet ist, im Urteil.


----------



## Derselbe

berndf said:


> Bei einem Klagsanspruch handelt es sich um ein Konzept aus dem öffentlichen Recht (nur oder vor allem? Ich habe auch nur Schmalspurjura im Studium gemacht). Es handelt sich darum, ob eine Partei ein Klagerecht (so sagt man in DE) zusteht, d.h. ob sie berechtigt ist zu klagen. Im Privatrecht ist das meist kein Problem; klagen kann wer betroffen ist. Im öffentlichen Recht ist das aber nicht offensichtlich: z.B. können Umweltverbände gegen Bauvorhaben klagen oder nicht? Um solche Fragen geht es hierbei normalerweise.


Was du wahrscheinlich meinst ist (im bundesdeutschen Sprachgebrauch) die Klage*befugnis*/Antrags*befugnis *(§ 42 II VwGO) im öffentlichen Recht. Diese ist bei einigen Verfahren vor den Verwaltungsgerichten tatsächlich Zulässigkeitsvoraussetzung. Im Zivilprozess gibt es die Prozessführungsbefugnis, die aber nicht wirklich vergleichbar mit dem verwaltungsverfahrensrechtlichen Begriff ist. Wenn man so will könnte man bei der Klagebefugnis wohl von einem _Recht einen Prozess zu führen_ sprechen.


> Bei einer Klagsforderung (ich glaube in DE sagt man Klageforderung) handelt es sich um das, was der Kläger mit der Klage fordert. *Fordern *kann man zunächst was man will. Ob auch ein *Anspruch *besteht, entscheidet das Gericht:
> - Wenn die Forderung offensichtlich unbegründet ist, indem es die Klage nicht annimmt (das hat aber nichts mit Klagsanspruch zu tun; bei Klagsanspruch handelt es die formale Klageberechtigung, bei einer Klageabweisung wegen Unbegründetheit geht es um eine Entscheidung in der Sache).
> - Wenn die Klage begründet ist, im Urteil.


Der Unterschied zwischen Anspruch und Forderung (in der Tat, wir benutzen kein Fugen-S sondern ein Fugen-E) ist mir nicht geläufig. Meines Erachtens sind das Synonyme. Es gibt, wie gesagt, noch eine Prozessführungsbefugnis; wahrscheinlich meinst du das. 
Eine Zurückweisung der Klage wegen offensichtlicher Unbegründetheit gibt es meines Wissens auch nur im Rechtsmittelrecht (also Berufung und Revision) und vor dem Verfassungsgericht. Ansonsten sind auch noch so schwachsinnige Klagen zunächst einmal zur Hauptverhandlung zuzulassen.


----------



## berndf

Derselbe said:


> Der Unterschied zwischen Anspruch und Forderung (in der Tat, wir benutzen kein Fugen-S sondern ein Fugen-E) ist mir nicht geläufig. Meines Erachtens sind das Synonyme.


Das sicher nicht. Ein Anspruch ist etwas, was man hat. Eine Klageforderung ist etwas, von dem man *meint*, dass es einem zusteht und darum darauf klagt, unabhängig davon, ob ein Anspruch wirklich besteht.

Ich habe hier noch was zu dem Thema gefunden: Hier geht es um eine Klageabweisung aufgrund Aufrechnung mit der Klageforderung (offenbar in dem Sinne, wie ich ihr beschrieb). Hier scheint hier darum zu gehen, dass der Beklagte durch Aufrechnung die Forderung bereits anerkannt und beglichen hatte und damit die Klage gegenstandslos war. Um so etwas könnte es in diesem Fall auch gehen. Um den vollen Text zu lesen müsste man aber 4EUR investieren.


----------



## Derselbe

berndf said:


> Das sicher nicht. Ein Anspruch ist etwas, was man hat. Eine Klageforderung ist etwas, von dem man *meint*, dass es einem zusteht und darum darauf klagt, unabhängig davon, ob ein Anspruch wirklich besteht.



Im juristischen Sprachgebraucht sind die beiden Begriffe fast synonym. Der einzige Unterschied, der mir jetzt nach langem Überlegen einfallen würde, ist dass eine Forderung auf Geld gerichtet ist, ein Anspruch aber auch auf Anderes, wie tatsächliches Handeln, gerichtet sein kann. Man sagt "eine Forderung in Höhe v. 1000 Euro" aber "ein Anspruch auf Herausgabe einer Sache". Unterschiedlich ist auch die Terminologie: einen Anspruch hat man oder nicht; eine Forderung steht einem zu oder nicht.

Ob eine Forderung/ein Anspruch wirklich besteht, ist ja gerade die Frage, die im Prozess geklärt wird. Mit anderen Worten: Wird die Klage abgewiesen, wird damit zum Ausdruck gebracht, dass die _Forderung nicht besteht_. Unabhängig davon, dass der Kläger natürlich _etwas gefordert hat_. (Im juristischen Sprachgebraucht würde man das nicht _etwas fordern_, sondern etwas _beantragen nennen_). Möglicherweise widerspricht das dem natürlichen Sprachgebrauch, aber aus juristischer Sicht ist eine Forderung nicht eine _Behauptung _oder ein _Verlangen_, sondern _das Recht, von einem anderen einen bestimmten Geldbetrag zu verlangen_. Mit anderen Worten: Wenn wir beiden einen Vertrag schließen, habe ich danach eine _Forderung _gegen dich, unabhängig davon, ob ich dich jemals _auffordere_, sie zu bezahlen.

Edit:
Wenn du oben "Klageforderung" mit "Klageantrag" ersetzt, bin ich bei dir.


----------



## berndf

Was _Anspruch_ resp. _Forderung_ im Allgemeinen angeht, bin ich mit Dir d'accord: Ein Anspruch ist abstrakt und eine Forderung konkret und aus Schuldrechtlich begründet (§241 (1) BGB). So hat z.B. der Verkäufer abstrakt Anspruch auf Bezahlung des vereinbarten Kaufpreises (d.h. der Käufer schuldet dem Verkäufer den Kaufpreis). Daraus erwächst dann konkret eine Forderung von 37.95.

Ich hatte hier _Klagsforderung_ tatsächlich anders als Forderung im Allgemeinen, nämlich im Sinne von _Klageantrag_ verstanden.

Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, definierst Du
_Klageanspruch _:= _Anspruch, der mit der Klage durchgesetzt werden soll._
_Klageforderung _:=_ Forderung, der mit der Klage durchgesetzt werden soll._
Auf diese Definition können wir uns einigen. Wichtig war mir vor allem festzustellen, dass Sokols Verständnis _Klageanspruch := Klagerecht_ in die falsche Richtung ging.

Wie immer dem auch sei, Dein Vorschlag _claim of the plaintiff_ ist (auch) eine korrekte Übersetzung für _Klageantrag_. Damit ist der Unterschied zwischen _Klageanspruch_ und _Klageantrag_ für die Übersetzung nicht relevant. Nach Zurechtrücken der Wortstellung (im Englischen kann das Objekt,_ this damage_, nicht am Satzanfang stehen*) und Entfernung von _any_ (es geht nicht im irgendeine Forderung des Klägers sondern nur um die, die Gegenstand der Klage ist) stimme ich Deinem Übersetzungsvorschlag nunmehr zu:

_*The defendant offsets this damage against the possibly valid claim of the plaintiff.*_

*___________________________*
_***Es sei denn, man ist Meister Yoda aus Starwars*.*_


----------



## Kraus

Many thanks to everybody for your help!  Actually, I've forgotten "auf" at the end of the sentence (sorry!)...


----------



## Derselbe

Kraus said:


> Many thanks to everybody for your help!  Actually, I've forgotten "auf" at the end of the sentence (sorry!)...



Hahaha! Das ist natürlich nicht schlecht.



> im Englischen kann das Objekt [...] nicht am Satzanfang stehen



Also ob es in diesem Fall idiomatisch ist, kann ich natürlich nicht sagen. Aber grundsätzlich geht das doch durchaus, oder verstehe ich hier etwas falsch?
http://www.perfectyourenglish.com/glossary/fronting.htm


----------



## brian

berndf said:
			
		

> im Englischen kann das Objekt, _this damage_, nicht am Satzanfang stehen



You definitely can, in general, but I can't quite describe when it sounds good, and when it doesn't. In the case of _This damage(,) the defendant offsets..._ it actually doesn't sound bad - and I could quite well imagine someone saying it out loud, even in a formal setting - but I think most people consider it unfit for written English.


----------

